# I can't dress myself worth beans...



## CynicalViolet (May 7, 2007)

Sorry for the foolish photo, it's the middle of the night. 

Anyway. I quickly picked up this dress for my friend's birthday fest in a week. I'm still not sure how I feel about it or how I should accessorize. Help? Pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm normally a jeans and a t-shirt sort of girl, so this is a bit hard for me.


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 7, 2007)

Cute dress! A nice long necklace or chains. Some long dangly earrings. A few bangles on the wrist and you'll be set. Maybe a pair of wedges or strappy sandals.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 7, 2007)

I would get a snazzy colorful scarf for around your waist or for your hair. Big, dangly earrings and strappy shoes.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 9, 2007)

i would get bright accessories
i agree with the above, get a necklace and some matching earrings and cute heels!


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 9, 2007)

strappy shoes, a red belt and dangly earrings and a necklace


----------



## kaliraksha (May 9, 2007)

I say a few neat long necklaces... a bangle or two.. small earings.. your hair all wavey and some wedges... and of course something crazy like smoldering jewel toned eyes or a really fresh glowey nude face.


----------

